# Regarding Victoria University



## kartik_swarup (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello to all!
I'm new to this group as well as to Australian Universities.
Please could you tell me about VICTORIA UNIVERSITY in Melbourne.
I've applied for MS in IT.

Thanks,
Kartik


----------

